# ONR and LSP - any trouble combinations?



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Just wonder if anyone has had any problems with using ONR and applying OR maintaining an LSP (be it wax, sealant, or nano-sealant)?


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I haven't had a problem with any of my waxes or sealants so far 

I found with Powerlock that the panel sheeted it's self pretty much dry before I finished it :lol:


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

Only problem I've had if you want to call it a problem is when applying the onr it runs off the paint to quickly and doesn't give enough time to presoak.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

burgmo3 said:


> Only problem I've had if you want to call it a problem is when applying the onr it runs off the paint to quickly and doesn't give enough time to presoak.


Yes I found this a little with JETT, but it's a small compromise I can live with.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

That means the car isn't dirty enough and there's no need for presoak


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Not pre-soaking would make me shake with fear even if it was clean.


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

Scotty B said:


> Not pre-soaking would make me shake with fear even if it was clean.


I've used ONR for 95% of my washes for the last 18 months on BMW Jet Black paint.

I have NEVER pre-soaked with solution. Just the bucket of ONR and a grout sponge and never had any issues.

You have to trust the product to do it's job. IMO, adding in the extra faff of presoaking defeats the object.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Always thought it was a waste of time but I've always pre-soaked since I started using it years ago. I doubt this old habit is going to die any time soon, makes me feel more comfortable even though it not essential.


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Not had any problems with ONR and any LSP I've used, whether during application or for maintenance.


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

i had a problem with ONR used on a car protected with Purple haze Pro and one protected with megs #16. left a lot of streaking when using ti as a waterless wash/qd wipedown. 

I then realised it was because i had made it too strong, and since have had no issues at all.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

burgmo3 said:


> Only problem I've had if you want to call it a problem is when applying the onr it runs off the paint to quickly and doesn't give enough time to presoak.


That sounds more like an indicator of your LSP being good at repelling dirt!

The whole point of the pre-spray (it doesn't have to be a soaking) _and_
the dwell period is to make the ONR do the hard work and to lessen, probably 
by degrees, any possibility of marring by some rogue dirt on the paint.

Pumping up a 1 litre atomiser isn't as hard as filling and carrying a second bucket...

Regards,
Steve


----------

